# Do new machines move/throw more snow than old?



## Rtreptow (Feb 8, 2019)

I have a 1998 Yard Machine 10HP 28 in snowblower. The thing is running a little rough right now, but I'm trying to "tune it up". It runs great when under load. In fact, you can't hardly bog that engine down, it just keeps going. Seems like the limitation is how much snow it clears. The auger area seems to fill up fast and it can't throw the snow away fast enough and it either pushes it or falls out the sides. I was looking at new machines, such as a Toro Power Max 928 OAE 28 in with 265cc engine. The engine is actually a smaller cc engine than what I have, but I was wondering if these new machines are able to more efficiently throw snow and would this actually be an upgrade from what I have? It would be disappointing if I upgraded to find the newer machine wasn't much of an improvement. And the smaller cc engine worries me. Opinions?


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

New machines spin faster with higher torque engines. I think better pulley ratios help also. My Husqvarna throws water and slush 30ft. My old noma would just clog right away


Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

To me the answer on whether new machines work better is yes and no. Some do, some don't, then again you have add in the condition and tune of the older units you're comparing it to. 
I know I'm generalizing but most of the older machines have thicker metal in them. The have less plastic in them also. Most will have metal bushings also. One big one for me is the cast iron engines vs alloy/sleeved engines found on the newer units.
As far as moving snow, that's a function of the impeller and the augers feeding them in addition to the general condition of the blower. One additional thing is the newer one have concessions made to them for the epa, some say it kills or hurts performance in some cases. 

This is one of those "it depends" questions. Pick what you want and go for it.


----------



## Homesteader (Jan 12, 2019)

Most new machines are OHV instead of the older L-Head engines. OHVs have more torque at the same HP than an L-Head. So just because its the same cc doesn't mean it isn't more powerful (torque) which is what you want for snow. 

HP = the rate at witch work is done. Torque = a twisting force that tends to cause rotation.
Cars are marketed in HP - top speed. Trucks are marketed for torque - ability to tow/haul.

Modern impeller and chute designs seem to increase throwing distance and handle slush better. 

My '91 Ariens Pro seems to drastically outperform the newer machines in my neighborhood, but they are all entry and mid range units from various manufacturers. I'm curious to see how a new pro level machine would match up.


----------



## mats (Feb 10, 2019)

Depending on your machine you might be able to find a bigger upper pulley to increase the impeller and auger rpm.

That or an impeller kit may be worth looking into before spending money on a new machine


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

My old 30 year Honda HS80 throws as well as new since we installed impeller kit.


----------



## Homesteader (Jan 12, 2019)

e.fisher26 said:


> New machines spin faster with higher torque engines. I think better pulley ratios help also. My Husqvarna throws water and slush 30ft. My old noma would just clog right away


The regular Ariens Platinum spins the impeller at 1010 rpm while the SHO spins it at 1083 rpm. The 14" impeller tip speed is 61.7 ft/sec on regular Platinum and 66.2 ft/sec on the SHO models.

My '91 Ariens ST1232 impeller spins at 1200rpm - 3" drive pully @ 3600rpm to a 9" impeller pulley - with an impeller kit at 14.5" diameter - giving it a tip speed of 75.9 ft/sec.

This is a 6 blade impeller though. New machines have 3 blades. Not sure if the higher speed is because each fan is moving less snow than the 3 blade impellers.

I'm not sure of the impeller and tip speed on older machines with 12" impellers, but the older machines with 14" impellers and 6 blades spin faster than the new machines. 

My machine throws snow 70' in perfect conditions, but only advertised at 5'-35' in the manual. Had snow landing at the foot of tree 70' from edge of driveway once - wasn't windy that day.

New machines market 3'-60' for Pro models. I wonder how far it throws in perfect conditions, to the moon?


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

I had to adjust where I throw when I bought my new blower, almost took out the neighbors windows 


Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Here's a screenshot of a new Ariens Professional 28"


----------



## strtch5881 (Oct 6, 2018)

I have a 1996 10/30 Yardman with the impeller mod. Do the impeller mod and get some heated gloves. You now have lots left over for beer.


----------



## Homesteader (Jan 12, 2019)

JJG723 said:


> Here's a screenshot of a new Ariens Professional 28"


Ha! I saw that YouTube video a while back.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Homesteader said:


> JJG723 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a screenshot of a new Ariens Professional 28"
> ...


Yup, it's a good one! Hahaha. That's Paul from movingsnow.com. His YouTube channel has lots of great content.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

There have been some refinements over the years, but it really depends on the brand . . .


IMO, based on experience. 



The older Toro's threw snow into next week. 



The older Arines would not throw heavy/wet snow very well


The newer Toros and Ariens both do a decent job


Newer MTD brands do not throw wet snow well at all. . . awful.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

That is exactly what I would need a new machine to do. 



JJG723 said:


> Here's a screenshot of a new Ariens Professional 28"


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

I believe "it depends" is really the answer. Your location, what types and amounts of snow you get - all are part of the mix as to what type of machine and how much machine you need to handle all situations.

Running condition I believe is most important though in this. A properly maintained and operated 50 year old machine can still do one heck of a job clearing snow. I own 3 of them all almost that age. I'd say (for my area/snows) I have a heavy duty blower, a mid level, and a powdery light weight machine.

They all do exactly what I ask of them to do. Meaning...it'd be silly to take my 922002 out to throw a foot of heavy wet snow. But the powdery 3-5 inchers we usually get roughly 5 times per season...perfectly fine. My 922008 can handle the same amounts but wet and sloppy just fine, but struggled for the last 8+ incher of wet cement we just got. My 910962 ate that heavy stuff up and spit it out but for most snows we get, it is overkill.


My hunch is...new machines probably conform to the same qualifiers. Some are light duty, some are heavy duty, some are in between. Me personally - because I am mechanically inclined - I saw the value for my situation in fixing up older blowers compared to buying ONE machine that'd have to handle the heaviest snows we get (which just occurred). That'd be a $1000 machine...and I don't have nearly that invested total in the 3 running machines I currently own.

Tuesday, I saw a guy who no doubt works for a snow removal company locally using a fairly new looking single stage and it took him 60 minutes to clear a driveway. Man...he struggled with that heavy stuff. Yet I was 4 doors down clearing an exact same sized driveway and ripped it out in 15 minutes with my 910962. As I rolled past him he stopped me and asked "can I borrow your blower" half jokingly. I replied, "give me half your fee and I'll do it myself". He shook his head and said he needed the money - so I left to do my next driveway.


It's all about value to me...my older machines, I got value with them going that route (more machine for the money) - and I always try to have redundancy baked in. I have backups for most machines I use because I abhor having a machine break down where I cannot finish a job when it needs to be done "now".


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

tlshawks said:


> I believe "it depends" is really the answer. Your location, what types and amounts of snow you get - all are part of the mix as to what type of machine and how much machine you need to handle all situations.
> 
> Running condition I believe is most important though in this. A properly maintained and operated 50 year old machine can still do one heck of a job clearing snow. I own 3 of them all almost that age. I'd say (for my area/snows) I have a heavy duty blower, a mid level, and a powdery light weight machine.


Well said. Machine quality and design play a role, and how it's been cared for matters as well. Take care of your machine, make sure the belts aren't slipping, that bearings are still in good shape, etc. If you are willing, an impeller kit should help most machines, especially if they have a large gap. 

The new machines can certainly have features that the older ones did not. Joystick controls, trigger steering, etc. Although those don't directly impact snow-removal capabilities, they can make a machine easier & more-pleasant to use. A capable machine that leaves you exhausted and sore still may not be ideal. 

And as you said, having the right machine for the job is helpful. For smaller storms, that guy's single stage might have finished quicker than a 2-stage. But when you get a bunch of deep, heavy snow, the big, heavy, powerful 2-stage will make life a lot easier.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

my 80's 10hp w/impeller mod seems to throw better than the newer ones my neighbors have, imo


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Homesteader said:


> The regular Ariens Platinum spins the impeller at 1010 rpm while the SHO spins it at 1083 rpm. The 14" impeller tip speed is 61.7 ft/sec on regular Platinum and 66.2 ft/sec on the SHO models.
> 
> My '91 Ariens ST1232 impeller spins at 1200rpm - 3" drive pully @ 3600rpm to a 9" impeller pulley - with an impeller kit at 14.5" diameter - giving it a tip speed of 75.9 ft/sec.
> 
> ...


What model # is your ST1232? Does it have a dual belt pulley? I have been looking for a 3" dual belt pulley for a long time without success.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

vinnycom said:


> my 80's 10hp w/impeller mod seems to throw better than the newer ones my neighbors have, imo



An impeller kit is a must do Mod on an older snowblower. Both of my machines have bailer belt impeller mods and the MTD with the Predator 212cc with 3 inch top pulley throws snow 40 feet.


----------



## Rtreptow (Feb 8, 2019)

I picked up the Toro 928 and it definitely throws the snow quite a bit further than my old 10HP Yard Machine! I'm impressed. It certainly doesn't seem to have any more power than my old one though. It seems it can more easily be bogged down by the snow at the end of the driveway than the old Yard Machine. It's also been quite the experience running it because the hand controls are opposite of my old yard machine. Hard to teach an old dog new tricks. Also, the bolt that pinches down the cable for adjusting the up down angle of the snow chute is stripped out. Had to find a nut/bolt/lock washer to fix that already.


----------



## FlamingSpaghetti (Jan 8, 2018)

I have a newer Ariens Pro 28" at work, complete with the track/wheel hybrid setup. A nice machine and it throws snow pretty far, but compared to my Craftsman Frankenstein, they're about even. The Craftsman I have at home has been upgraded with a much larger engine and auger drive pulley on a much smaller snowblower.


This also makes me wonder, is a smaller (10" impeller) at very high speeds better than a larger impeller (12 or 14") turning at a much slower speed?


I have yet to try out my Ariens ST724 which appears to have a 14" impeller but I know my Craftsman with it's much smaller impeller does a better job than my MTD with the 12" impeller. It also spins a **** of a lot faster, I want to say almost 1400 RPM. I can hear the whirring sound it makes. I'm considering borrowing the infrared tachometer from work to get an exact reading.


----------

